# Star Wars - Rogue One: Das Filmende war ursprünglich anders geplant



## Icetii (22. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars - Rogue One: Das Filmende war ursprünglich anders geplant* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars - Rogue One: Das Filmende war ursprünglich anders geplant


----------



## weenschen (22. Dezember 2016)

Leider macht das jetzige Ende sinn und es macht Rogue One einzigartig. Doch wer wünscht sich nicht insgeheim ein  vollständiges Happy end .


----------



## SirThomas70 (22. Dezember 2016)

Ein happy-end hätte den Film nicht unerheblich versaut. Nicht nur wegen der Sinnhaftigkeit,sondern wegen der ganzen Stimmung, die transportiert wird.


----------



## weenschen (22. Dezember 2016)

SirThomas70 schrieb:


> Ein happy-end hätte den Film nicht unerheblich versaut. Nicht nur wegen der Sinnhaftigkeit,sondern wegen der ganzen Stimmung, die transportiert wird.



Ja, absolut richtig.


----------



## OField (23. Dezember 2016)

weenschen schrieb:


> Leider macht das jetzige Ende sinn und es macht Rogue One einzigartig. Doch wer wünscht sich nicht insgeheim ein  vollständiges Happy end .



Wobei mir das Ende auch nicht ganz gefiel 


Spoiler



z.b dass Andor Jyn als Deus Ex Machina kurz vor Schluss nochmal rettet, damit die Daten übertragen werden, fand ich eher "Meh". Dann lieber so: Jyn will grad die Daten übertragen, wird vom Direktor angeschossen, legt mit letzter Kraft den Schalter um und stirbt, Der Bösewicht denkt erst er hätte gewonnen, muss dann aber feststellen, dass er doch gescheitert ist und wird von Tarkin *i don't have time for this shit* ausradiert. Und nicht diese alberne pseudo romantische Szene am Strand. So wäre Sie als echte Heldin gestorben und nicht so "jämmerlich", weil klar, hatten Zeit vom Turm runter zum Strand zu gehen, aber eine Shuttle gab's nirgends oder Stormtroopers, welche sie aufhalten.



Insgesamt fand ich den Film als Spin off aber sehr gut, als Klassischer Star Wars Film nicht ganz so toll. Dafür fehlten  mir einfach die Emotionen, wie beim Kampf Luke gegen Vader auf den Todesstern.


----------

